# Heavens To Murgatroyd



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Leaving the Simpsons & Family Guy aside, Whats your all time favourite Cartoon. Will start you off with mine.

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=6jDjkESR-4Y


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

It would have to be Tom & Jerry for me. Pure classic, slapstick fun. And now my 6 year old is in to them too, I can watch without funny looks from the missus!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Can't choose between Tom & Jerry, Coyote & Roadrunner or Foghorn Leghorn.

Although just once I'd like to see the Coyote win. :tongue2:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Roobarb, if I had to chose one.

but frankly I love cartoons. Of the classics, bugs, daffy and T & J are the faves. 90's has to be Ren & Stimpy, Cow & Chicken and I am Weasel. These days Angry Beavers, Oggy and the cockroaches and Ratz. Oh and if you've never seen Tripping The Rift I would highly recommend it, although how on earth they got away with all the innuendo I will never know, I first saw it on a French equivalent of cartoon network, at 4 in the afternoon!

Andy


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Alas said:


> Can't choose between Tom & Jerry, Coyote & Roadrunner or Foghorn Leghorn.
> 
> Although just once I'd like to see the Coyote win. :tongue2:


You want one of these then mate 

Cauty and son Splatter series, brilliant. Google them and watch the video, mental.


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

The one, the only...










Captain caveman.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Another vote for Foghorn, although I have to also mention the one and only Pink Panther


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Tom and Jerry for me as well. I always liked Wile E coyote and Roadrunner too. I was always rooting for the Coyote though 










Scooby Doo was always good until they put that irritating puppy thing in there. Scrappy ruined it for me.

I seem to remember enjoying Johnny Bravo more recently.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

from my youth it can only be Dangermouse!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

To many to chose just one, most of the above and some


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I've never seen The Simpsons or Family Guy!

Shazzan I think about this a lot and stll say "Shazzan" when things go right, actually I say "Shazam" because I get muddled up, my kids use it to as a magic word instead of "please" and there is no point in confusing them now. I liked Wacky Races too and like to liken the characters to people I meet in real life.

Best of all though, I liked Ludwig, it was plain weird.

The series consisted of 25 five-minute episodes, in each of which something would happen to the animals of the forest and Ludwig would come to the rescue. His "body" facets would open up and out would pop arms, legs, gadgets or even a helicopter rotor blade when he needed to get somewhere fast. He was constantly watched by a human birdwatcher who had a deerstalker and large binoculars. This character was both the viewer's point-of-view and narrator, as no other character talked. At the end of every episode Ludwig played the final movemen of Beethoven's first symphony through the credits.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

"Fritz the Cat"

and

"The Nine Lives of Fritz The Cat"


----------



## village (Apr 17, 2009)

MarkF said:


> I've never seen The Simpsons or Family Guy!
> 
> Best of all though, I liked Ludwig, it was plain weird.


Never seen Simpsons or Family Guy :huh: .......watch some immediately!!!!

I remember Ludwig too.....i always quite liked it but it was just plain daft.

I couldn't narrow it down to just the one cartoon either,there are just too many classics-and just to throw another in that hasn't been mentioned...The Jetsons


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Actually I have another entry, I know he's linked to that Rabbit but you can't forget this feller


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Talking of Murgatroyd, whatever happened to forum member Jon Murgie (I believe his surname was Murgatroyd)?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Too many to list, but I do have a soft spot for these two. :lol:


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

My all-time favourite, that never seems to get a mention, has to be The Hillbilly Bears, featuring Pa Rug.


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

A great trip down memory lane - my real favourite has already been mentioned - Dangermouse. But another that takes me back










Deputy Dawg:- Favourite expressions "Dag nabit" "Cotton pickin pesky"


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

How could I forget. :wallbash: Love this too.


----------

